#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  PppoeServer - Amarrando mac ao ip do usuários

## RafsQ

Bom dia ,pessoal
Atualmente estou usando a mais nova versão pfsense e me preparando para sair do mikrotik.
A uns 2 dias estou configurado o pfsense e realizando alguns testes na rede para que ele possa gerenciar meus usuários com autenticação pppoe. No momento de criação de usuários me deparei com um pequeno "problema". 
*Como faço para amarrar o mac ao usuário ?*


No mikrotik utilizo assim para evitar que uma hora alguém acesse usando as credenciais do outro usuário e tenha acesso a sua velocidade e também permissões de acesso a sites e etc.
Alguém pode me ajudar ?

Desde já agradeço

----------


## avatar52

Ainda não vi pppoe-server em pfSense, interessante...

----------


## vagnerricardo

Usar um servidor de Radius não resolve isto?

----------


## MrGravetto

Verifique se há a opção de amarrar o "Caller ID" (que no caso é o endereço MAC) ou como citaram acima, um sistema RADIUS.

----------

